# Garmin 176 C



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

What are you opinions on the Garmin 176C GPS unit? I will be using it in the bay almost exclusively. There are some good deals around and Garmin is offering a $100 mail in rebate. 

If you dont recomend this unit, what unit would you recomend in that price range? I dont think I need anything too fancy. 

176C is going for about $500 after rebate including the GPS unit, wiring, chart software, boat and car mounts, 32mb data card, cover. 

Thanks for the reviews and opinions.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'm a Furuno man myself.*

Garmin dose make good electronics! I've never used that unit but I did go and read the specs. It's a good unit and will serve you well in the bay. I don't know if you have or ever plan on getting a radar unit or not?

Before you buy any GPS check out your possible radar units also. If you plan on adding on later you want to make sure there compatible with each other. ......Tightlines


----------

